# Steering issue



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

Scary. Hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## CruzeCo (May 6, 2011)

I had had this problem since new. I now have 6500 miles and the dealer cannot duplicate the issue. Its a known problem since 2005 when gm placed electric ps in the cobalt. Good luck


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

i've had mine do this, but only while maneuvering in and out of parking spaces. Yeah its a weird feeling. Definitely not something you want at freeway speeds.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

happened to me for the first time last week, 10K miles and was traveling at speed on the interstate. Odd little feeling, but much less disturbing than the wind that day.


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

Mines doing the same thing...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using AutoGuide App


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Does anyone have an appointment scheduled? Mine actually hasn't done it in two days now so I will prob hear we couldn't duplicate problem. 

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

Had an app, they didn't find anything. I'm waiting until my coolant gets visably low to go back

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using AutoGuide App


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Xenocamry said:


> Had an app, they didn't find anything. I'm waiting until my coolant gets visably low to go back
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using AutoGuide App


What does having coolant loss have to do with the steering? 


sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

Nothing that I know of, but I try and consolidate trips

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using AutoGuide App


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

brought car in and they are ordering a "steering adjustment lever thrust washer" . it states "order part thru warranty parts center fax"


----------



## twin1987 (Mar 28, 2011)

any update yet? I have noticed this the last month or so now. Did the part fix?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Waiting for the part to come in and then I will update 

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Mine is doing the same thing to the point where it feels like it is steering by itself on the highway. When on center, the slightest steering movement off center gives a good jerk. Feels like when you are playing with magnets and the opposite ends are pushing each other away.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Im sensing another recall coming!!!!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

it will be 2 weeks wednesday that i brought the car in and they still dont have the parts in yet!!!! amazing


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

I wonder where this part is at? In the rack or in the column somewhere.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

im not sure but the part does not even have a gm part number and is coming from an unknown location according the parts dept.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

If it is in the rack, it is typically not serviceable and requires whole replacement.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Interesting...this is definetly sounding more and more like a silent recall to me. Strange parts coming from an unknown location taking a long time with no real ETA....no real explanation of where this part is located or if its replacing a damaged part or replacing a poorly engineered part (not that they ever REALLY admit that). Definetly let us know what comes of this.

Are you driving the car in the mean time or is the dealer paying for a rental/loaner?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i am driving it, but they told me yesterday that i can get a loaner if I feel uncomfortable driving it..


----------



## maccatxus (Dec 5, 2011)

The dealer replaced a "steering gear" on my car this week and the problem appears to be fixed.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

My dealer ordered 5 pcs of whatever is needed to fix the steering. So that tells me that this is becoming a big issue with the Cruze 

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Dude What part of NJ are you from I am in Morris county? 1.4 LTZ RS RED auto


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> Dude What part of NJ are you from I am in Morris county? 1.4 LTZ RS RED auto


im in south jersey near LBI


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm in that area pretty often. Black eco with blacked out badges and a shark fin

Sent from my SGH-I897 using AutoGuide App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I realize this is an old thread, but was wondering if anyone else has had the notchy feeling steering at highway speeds? I recently drive to Texas & back, on the way down my car did it about half the way. Not once on the way back. 

Basically it feels like there is a slight notch just right of center that the wheel would fall into on slight wheel adjustments, but would scarily seem to steer itself(pull) this little bit(1/8-1/4in) sometimes. Very twitchy power steering feeling & not nice at all. Once I stopped for lunch the feeling did not return. 

Plan to take to the dealer but was curious if anyone else has experienced this on their 2012 cars?


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/4450-issue-variable-effort-steering.html

lots of people with 2012's have had this issue. myself included.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I realize this is an old thread, but was wondering if anyone else has had the notchy feeling steering at highway speeds? I recently drive to Texas & back, on the way down my car did it about half the way. Not once on the way back.
> 
> Basically it feels like there is a slight notch just right of center that the wheel would fall into on slight wheel adjustments, but would scarily seem to steer itself(pull) this little bit(1/8-1/4in) sometimes. Very twitchy power steering feeling & not nice at all. Once I stopped for lunch the feeling did not return.
> 
> Plan to take to the dealer but was curious if anyone else has experienced this on their 2012 cars?




spacedout,
Have you had a chance to have your dealer look into this for you? I would recommend that you have them look into this for you if you have not already. Please keep me posted and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

